# Problem mit dem Switchen zwischen zwei Monitoren



## ZuIR4m (15. März 2019)

Hallo zusammen

vor kurzem habe ich mir im Rahmen meines neuen Rechners auch einen neuen Bildschirm gegönnt.

Den alten benutze ich als zweitbildschirm.

Folgender Sachverhalt

Wenn ich den Rechner normal starte fungiert mein Hauptmonitor als Hauptdesktop bei dem Sich die Action abspielt - sprich: das Wallpaper und die Taskleiste werden bei beiden Bildschirmen angezeigt, die Desktop Icons allerdings nur auf dem rechten Hauptmonitor.
Und dort öffnet sich dann auch das Tab / Programm wenn ich es doppelklicke.
alles an unwichtigeren Tabs oder bei Bedarf auf mehrere Websiten gleichzeitig schiebe ich dann zb einfach auf meinen anderen Monitor rüber
soweit so gut

Anfangs hat es wunderbar funktioniert das ich meinen Hauptmonitor zum zocken nutzte während mein Zweitmonitor als normaler Desktop fungierte.
Bedeutet: Rechts (Hauptmonitor) lief zb Pubg, links (Zweitmonitor) zb Youtube.
Habe ich nun unterm Zocken per " Alt Tab" auf den "desktop" geswitcht, kam auf dem PUBG Monitor ein Mauszeiger den ich einfach nach links auf meinen zweitmonitor schieben konnte um dort zb im Internet zu Surfen während PUBG auf dem rechten Monitor weiterhin aktiv war.
Wollte ich wieder zocken musste ich nichts weiter tun als die maus nach rechts auf meinen Hauptmonitor ziehen, einmal drücken und schon hatte ich wieder die PUBG steuerung aktiv und konnte weiter spielen.

Jetzt is es aber so das wenn ich PUBG auf dem Hauptmonitor am laufen habe und ich per Alt Tab auf dem Desktop Switche , der Monitor wirklich PUBG minimiert und ich quasi 2 desktops offen habe.
Selbst wenn ich es schaffe ein Game zu öffnen und noch schnell die Maus nach Links zu bewegen und auf meinem zweitmonitor mit zb youtube habe während rechts das game startet , schließt sich rechts auf dem hauptmonitor sofort das game wenn ich irgendwas auf dem linken monitor anklicke
Der Sachverhalt ist natürlich nicht nur bei PUBG so sondern bei allen Games

Kann ich das irgendwie wieder umstellen?
Wie gesagt, anfangs hat das von alleine Wunderbar funktioniert. Keine Ahnung was ich da fabriziert habe damit das nicht mehr geht...


Ich hoffe das ist soweit verständlich 

Viele Grüße


----------



## ZuIR4m (15. März 2019)

vollbild im fenster modus heißt das zauberwort...


----------

